

Tell HN - Awesome Book : 'The Creative Habit, Learn it and user it for life' - kirubakaran
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0743235274/

======
icey
Don't you think this is a pretty sloppy submission? You spelled the name of
the book wrong, and you haven't even bothered to tell us why this is worthy of
the recommendation.

